

ArmorHub’s Web Security Service Scans For Vulnerabilities and Malware - cominatchu
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/15/armorhubs-web-security-service-scans-for-vulnerabilities-malware-works-for-great-for-startups-as-well-as-your-dad/

======
bradleyland
Just a warning for anyone plugging their app in here, after looking at my
server logs, this service can hit your app pretty hard. It sent over 10,000
requests to my app with no apparent throttling rate. If you're like us, and
you're not running big iron, be careful about when you execute this.

~~~
cominatchu
hey Brad, I responded on TC but we built the scanner to rate limit our
requests significantly if it starts to slow down your site. I'm going to
investigate this and apologize for any trouble it caused if your site slowed
down and we didn't rate limit

~~~
zdrummond
We saw the same thing...

